# Links to BowTechs latest press releases, with pictures...



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

*Adding pics...*


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter;

Looks like an interesting line-up!

-CG


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz

redundant


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

cg. You mean looks like a mathews lineup


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Silverfox said:


> *cg. You mean looks like a mathews lineup *



I don't know if you noticed, but these are all Dual cam bows.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

chill out bowtech, I wasnt referring to the cams.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm cool. I didn't know what I typed sounded harsh?...

I was just making it known these bows don't look like anything made with a single cam design.


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

just orderd my patriot dually black and puteter,,,,,,,,,,,cant wait till january   :


----------



## Generic User (May 21, 2002)

..........very nice Bowtech_Shooter........cannot wait to start getting some feedback where the dually/twin cams/wheels are concerned..........should make for an interesting and informative conversation...........congratulations to Bowtech on their decision to diversify into the twin market...........I think it's a bold/great idea from a company founded in the solo marketplace...........

The best of luck to you.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Catch us if you can!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Silverfox;

Risers are reminisent of M bows, which is an I-riser (slightly reflexed). The Dual cams and wheels are an interesting twist.

-CG


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Geezzz, redundant, zzzzz zzz, Mathews lineup? This must be a pretty tough place! All these bows have been completely re designed and lightened and produce more speed and ke and accuracy for the same price! Redundant, you must be! ZZZZ zzz, wake up and smell the burning fletching! Mathews lineup, I bet they wish it was!


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmmm. Just may have to try a patriot dually.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Anyone know if the IBO speed tests on these were done with all that stuff on the string, cable, cable guard, limbs, etc?

And the dual cams look like the Fury cams, don't they?


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey guys, What does it matter what the bows look like!!!!
Can you name me even one other bow manufacturer that have produced a bow that can shoot an arrow (IBO) speed of 340fps with a 7.6875 brace height!!!........umm Didnt think so.
Martin.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok Bowtech Shooter…

The round-wheeled pro 40 has kind of got my attention!!… 304-312 at a 7.25 brace height correct?? Do you have any pictures of this bow and/or the cam/wheel configuration?? Let off?? Draw length adjustment?? and how the draw length is changed??

Thanks


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*SPEED*

No good shooters (pros) shoot their bows anywhere near 340 fps
so who even cares?

Lightened up? Bowtechs feel like boat anchors.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Get the Burr out!*

DamnYankee, man you need to try and get that Burr out from under your "saddle" cause that horse your riding (ArcheryTalk.com!) doesn't seem to respond very well to your technique! Ken


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree who cares!!!

Who cares about that handicap archer who takes his wheelchair around our 3-d range!! Who cares if he can now perhaps shoot just as fast as me… pulling 15 pounds less!!

Who cares about that archer I know who had a heart attack … the doctor told him not to pull a bow over 50 pounds??? Who cares if he can now get decent speed and kinetic energy at this poundage from Bowtech .

Who cares about all the women, short draw, handicapped or youth shooters… who now can get the same speed and kinetic energy from a bow with a decent brace height that was one only once had from people shooting 60 pounds ( or more) at 28 inches or greater draw.

Who cares if they can now shoot a heavier arrow at the same speed helping to provide cleaner kills … especially on large and/or dangerous game?

And hey if on my float trip for moose if I need a boat anchor??


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

centerx said:


> *Ok Bowtech Shooter…
> 
> The round-wheeled pro 40 has kind of got my attention!!… 304-312 at a 7.25 brace height correct?? Do you have any pictures of this bow and/or the cam/wheel configuration?? Let off?? Draw length adjustment?? and how the draw length is changed??
> 
> Thanks *



centerx, I don't know if you missed the picture above but if you'll scroll the page over you'll see a picture of it. The picture was too big to fit properly, sorry.

The Pro 40 Wheely will have either 65% or 80% modules available. It's available in 23-30" draw, 50-60-70 lb. peaks and it's modular adjustable.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

60X_Alaska said:


> *..........very nice Bowtech_Shooter........cannot wait to start getting some feedback where the dually/twin cams/wheels are concerned..........should make for an interesting and informative conversation...........congratulations to Bowtech on their decision to diversify into the twin market...........I think it's a bold/great idea from a company founded in the solo marketplace...........
> 
> The best of luck to you. *



60X_Alaska, BowTech has been making dual cam bows all along. 

They're just expanding the dual cam line and the new cams are refined from the past cams.

I think they're definately taking huge steps in the right direction by offering more choices to the consumers.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

ZIPX

Original Post by ZIPX – “ZZZ ZZZZ ZZZ”

Shoot one, that will wake you right up.

Oh ya ZIP, there is no zip like blackKnight zip 


walks with a gi 

Brother gi, you got it right!



Damnyankee

Original Post by Damnyankee – “Lightened up? Bowtechs feel like boat anchors.”

That cause my Bow is bigger than your Bow  

It takes some work getting accustom to a man size bow.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Damnyankee, or maybe it should be Damnegghead, I have seen where Ben Pearson copied BowTech's Patriot so maybe you should set your sponsor straight on how to design their own bows. Now we all know why you are not sponsored by a larger and more popular company, loose the attitude then maybe you'll get somewhere.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

By the way EGGHEAD, read the fine print under my post it's for people like you small man!


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

How about some color.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

deadeye said:


> *How about some color. *



deadeye, If you want a full color brochure, drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*stix and stones*

Have shot everything else, nothing else compares.

Don't have an attitude, just don't care about speed, it's not accuracy never will be.




280 in the 12 Ring beats 315 in the weeds.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*Can't we ALL get along*

I teach high school, and I have to, at times, put up with immature and biased attitudes at school. I like to come home, hop on the computer, and log onto ArcheryTalk to relax. . . It is sickens me to come home and see the same attitudes I see in immature high school student (mostly 9th graders) in some grown men and women on the board. . . for God's sack RELAX! Every time Bowtech_Shooter posts something some of you beat him with a stick. I do not shoot Bowtech bows, nor will I ever. Everyone has his/her own right to post topics within the restrictions. This infantile approach of bashing not only Bowtech_Shooter (Pat, you are quite a nice gentleman.) but others, as well, should stop. GROW UP! You are embarrasing the archery communitee. --Ike


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

I would tend to agree with fibonacci4u's statement...if you can offer anything productive and/or enlightening to the post....refrain from hitting the "submit reply" button....  

Tim


----------



## Magicord (Jul 8, 2002)

*Immature 9th graders*

I would just ignore them. Don't response. Don't reply. And DON'T get angry!  They are just doing this to get your attention and make you mad. They will go away if they know they have no chance to make you  

Let's do it together to make this forum a better forum. We succeeded in another professional forum.

Magicord


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Got to lay me paws on a couple of Bowtechs recently and must say they are a bit heavy, yet very well made.Did not get to shoot one though.  On paper they look like Mathews bows, but not in the flesh. The grips are far better than Mathews grips and I feel I would shoot one of these better than a Mathews bow. The Mathews are better looking though with nicer curves. 
The speeds are impressive. The Bowtech shooter who won the Nationals I saw them at was shooting around 320-330fps and he shot it very well. 
Don't know if it's a bow I would shoot for what I do, but they certainly are a nice addition to the archery community.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

First thing I would like to know is... when is the speed obsession going to stop? Pretty soon we will have to register archery equipment here in canada. I vote that no company should be allowed to surpass 400FPS, at least with marketed equipment . I would also like to know about the innovations made? They could have had dually's on the patriot last year, or any of their models for that matter. To me the bows look the same as before, perhaps they changed the limb angles, added some vibration dampeners, double cams, shimmed a little bit off the riser to make it lighter, or maybe less sand in the pockets? Essentially the geometry is the same as last year and the riser looks alot like a mathews, cams look alot like those from the blacknightII. When I look at Martins line up I see something bold and new, I think their new equipment looks awsome and well thought up. I beleive that hoyts TEC design was very innovative and yet has a great style and their cam&1/2 is a good idea whether it was 
brought on by another company first does not matter. "Einstein stood on the shoulders of Newton". I beleive Merlins equipment is pleasing on the eye's and their pro fusion carbon limbs are innovative, their risers are unique and the company is my personal favorite. Sorry for the Bias.  
Bowtech has alot of great things going... Speed for one is a strong point for them and for all of those speed demons out there. Also the sandtrap limb pockets and a solid build and feel, I know this from the pro 38 I saw in the summer. Though it looks to me like they knew the double cams were coming back into favor... so they followed the crowd of bowyers. Maybe I'm just being to critical of Bowtech. I like flowing water, it's fresh and tends not to stagnate. I guess when I imagine new innovation from a company I see a bow that looks out of the ordinary. So far Martin's line up and Merlin's SuperNova are the only one's I have seen this year. Hope I wasn't to critical. Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Bowtech is not following because they see an intrest in twin cams. Bowtech has been making twin and single cams since its inception. Archers that shoot other equipment should give this company a good unbiased look at the bows they offer. You will find Bowtech is building some of the best equipment out there that meets the needs of every type of archer or Bowhunter.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

From the looks of BowTech's new catalog I just recieved in the mail, BowTech is not following anyone, they are leading the pack! They are offering 17 different bows this year and almost all have been redesigned. Thay are faster and lighter and have on the average higher brace heights for more accuracy. The 2002 Patriot I have is fast and very accurate and also the most recoil free bow I've seen in 30 years. The 2003 DCPatriot is supposed to be 20 fps faster with 3/8 of an inch higher brace height. Get your hands on a new catalog and see for yourself if they are copying or following anyone.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Has anyone heard when the 2003 Dually Pats will start shipping. Locally, I've heard several different dates, most in late Jan.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Bullish9 said:


> *Has anyone heard when the 2003 Dually Pats will start shipping. Locally, I've heard several different dates, most in late Jan. *



2003 Dually Patriots, BK2's,Pro 40 Dually and the Extreme VFT are scheduled to start shipping Jan 1st. 
They should start hitting shops around Jan 3rd or 4th.


----------

